# JD425 Randomly Dies



## Gmoney (Apr 10, 2021)

I have searched through the forums, but can’t seem to find something that matches what I have going on. I have a 1996 JD425 with 675 hours I bought from my dad last fall. We gave it a general tune up before I bought it, oil/filter, fuel filter, air filter, hydro fluid/filter, spark plugs, and replaced a couple fuel lines that were getting old and crappy, plus a general cleaning. It has an issue where it will just die randomly. It started last spring, but not very much, where it would die while being used, then start right back up. After I bought it, I used it a couple days with the loader pulling fence posts, and it stopped a couple times throughout the day, but again, fired right back up. Plowing snow all winter, it had no issues. Now that it is getting warmer, I have used it a couple times moving stuff around and mowed a bit today. The issue seems to be getting worse, where it will stall about every 5-10 minutes. It seems to have the biggest issue under mid/high-throttle and a load, but will also stall sitting idle. Every time it fires right back up, it just seems like someone turns the key off while I’m not paying attention. It just seems odd that it did it just a little last year, then not a single issue all winter, and now has gotten quite a bit worse. Anybody have any idea where I can start with this? I am good at fixing stuff, just not so good at diagnosing the issue.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gmoney. It sounds like you are having an issue with the ignition coils.


----------



## Gmoney (Apr 10, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Gmoney. It sounds like you are having an issue with the ignition coils.


Would that explain why the issue seems temperature dependent?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

YEP


----------

